# 2.6.14: Numerical result out of range [solved]

## kostian

Hi.

Something went wrong after upgrade to 2.6.14 kernel.

```

emerge alsa-driver

<snip>

Hacking autoconf.h...

if [ ! -d include/sound -a ! -L include/sound ]; then \

      ln -sf ../alsa-kernel/include include/sound ; \

      fi

      cp -auvf include/version.h include/sound/version.h

      `include/version.h' -> `include/sound/version.h'

      cp: listing attributes of `include/version.h': Numerical result

      out of range

      make: *** [include/sound/version.h] Error 1

      

      !!! ERROR: media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.9b failed.

      !!! Function src_compile, Line 84, Exitcode 2

      !!! Make Failed

      !!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this

      status message.

```

```

emerge -B binutils

<snip>

o.str < $file >> bfd.h ;; \

  esac; \

  done

  echo "#ifdef __cplusplus" >> bfd.h

  echo "}" >> bfd.h

  echo "#endif" >> bfd.h

  echo "#endif" >> bfd.h

  make[1]: Leaving directory

  `/tmp/portage/binutils-2.16.1/work/build/bfd/doc'

  cp doc/bfd.h bfd-in2.h-new

  cp: listing attributes of `doc/bfd.h': Numerical result out of range

  make: *** [headers] Error 1

  make: Leaving directory `/tmp/portage/binutils-2.16.1/work/build/bfd'

  !!! ERROR: sys-devel/binutils-2.16.1 failed.

  !!! Function toolchain-binutils_src_compile, Line 132, Exitcode 2

  !!! make headers-bfd failed

  !!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status

  message.

```

This happens both with 2.6.14 vanilla and gentoo sources, both with gcc 3.4.4 and 3.3.6. But not with 2.6.13 and I can still compile stuff from stage3 chroot on 2.6.14. I haven't changed anything in kernel config since 2.6.13. Rebuilding the toolchain and coreutils solved nothing.

```

Portage 2.0.53_rc7 (default-linux/x86/2005.1, gcc-3.4.4, glibc-2.3.5-r3, 2.6.13-gentoo-r3 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.13-gentoo-r3 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2500+

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.0_pre9

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

dev-lang/python:     2.4.2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.13

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.20

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/env /usr/kde/3.4/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/shutdown /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/lib/mozilla/defaults/pref /usr/share/config /var/bind /var/qmail/alias /var/qmail/control /var/vpopmail/domains /var/vpopmail/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig ccache digest distlocks sandbox sfperms strict userpriv usersandbox"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.dtiltas.lt/mirror/gentoo/ ftp://sunsite.informatik.rwth-aachen.de/pub/Linux/gentoo"

LANG="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="en_US.UTF-8"

LINGUAS="en lt ru"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 3dnow 3dnowext 7zip X Xaw3d aac aalib acl alsa apache2 apm audiofile avi bash-completion berkdb bidi bitmap-fonts bl bonobo bzip2 cairo caps cdparanoia cdr crypt curl directfb eds emboss encode esd extensions fam fbcon firebird flac foomaticdb fortran gd gdbm geoip gif gnome gnutls gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 gtkhtml guile hal howl imagemagick imlib inkjar ipv6 ithreads jack jack-tmpfs java javascript jikes jpeg jpeg2k kde kdeenablefinal ladspa lcms libcaca libg++ libwww live lm_sensors logrotate lzo mad maildir mailwrapper matroska mikmod mmx mmxext mng motif mozilla mp3 mpeg mysql ncurses nls nodrm nodrpm nptl nptlonly nvidia offensive ogg oggvorbis openexr opengl oss pam pdflib perl pic png pop portaudio python qt quicktime readline real rplay rtc ruby samba sdl sensord slang sndfile snmp socks5 soundtouch spell sqlite sse ssl stroke svg svga tcltk tcpd tetex tga theora threads tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode vorbis win32codecs wmf xanim xine xml xml2 xmms xrandr xv xvid xvm zeroconf zlib video_cards_nvidia linguas_en linguas_lt linguas_ru userland_GNU kernel_linux elibc_glibc"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CTARGET, LDFLAGS

```

Any hints? Thanks.Last edited by kostian on Thu Nov 03, 2005 3:28 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kostian

fixed by emerging coreutils without acl USE flag

----------

## CyD

Will I want coreutils compiled with acl support from now on, or is this just a temporary fix? I also ran into this issue, just tried to compile coreutils without acl, but I'm still running 2.6.14. I'll be rebooting into 2.6.13 to recompile it asap. I may just stay there, actually, as my VMPlayer won't compile modules for 2.6.14. 

dbus 0.50-r1 was the package that made me aware of this problem.

----------

